# The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:hyper: I love the series... The originals and remakes, sequels etc. I think the remakes are superior in terms of direction and acting. The original is still shocking to alot of people and virgin eyes if you will.

I for one am anxious to see this one. The preview in Apple HD 720p was amazing. I loved how they utilize the music to suck you in. The first remake has Song to The Siren by This Mortal Coil in it and this new preview has Amazing Grace two classic and undying songs that stick it to you in your heart. The combined visuals leave you thirsty for more. 

EDIT: Here is the link



~Bob


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess no one is interested in this topic or the originals... :huh:

~Bob


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Well Bob, I hate to leave your post unanswered, but I'm not a horror fan. In fact, when my wife dragged me to see the thriller What Lies Beneath, she was embarassed to find me grabbing onto her arm with fear!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I'm not much into quite this gorry of a horror flick myself. I'll watch a horror every now and then but never been much for the cut'em up to pieces type. I watched maybe 30 minutes of the very first TCM and had to walk away from it.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I will chime in for ya Bob. I grew up watching every horror movie I could. I went through a period where I didn't watch too many, but there have been some really good, no holds barred movies as of late. I too liked the recent TCM remake. I am looking forward to this. BTW, the recent TCM remake has a really solid sound design. It shows off a system very well. If you don't want to sit through the movie, the trailer (for the 2003 remake) is a really good sound demo.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:mooooh: :mooooh: 

Woooo just got hoime seeing this movie and wow, what a rush. Talk about adrenaline. This movie was faster, blodier and more intelligent then most Drama/Suspense thrillers out there.

:T :T My two thumbs up for sure.

~Bob


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I will have to check it out. I don't think I will see it in the theater, but will certainly rent it when it come out.


----------

